# DSL PPPOE HELP

## gatliff

HI I am new to linux I useing Vlos gentoo linux I can't get my dsl working I setup pppoe (adsl-setup) when I check the status I get

 "Adsl-status: link is down (can't read pppoe pip file /var/run/-adsl.pip.pppoe)" 

I don't know know what I need to do with this

----------

## Guybrush

Hi gatliff,

For adsl to work you have to start it via adsl-start.

If you want adsl being ready to use after reboot, you have to configure 

- /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf (via adsl-setup) and

- /etc/conf.d/net

I assume that your adsl modem is connected to eth1:

in /etc/conf.d/net you need:

```
config_eth1=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth1="username"
```

and check, if a line like

```
"username" * "password"
```

exists in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets (should already be there).

Then you have to link /etc/init.d/net.eth1 to /etc/init.d/net.lo:

```
> cd /etc/init.d

> ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

And update your startup-scripts to start net.eth1 when booting:

```
> rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

Most of this can also be read in Gentoo Handbook->Gentoo Network Configuration

Hope this helps

----------

## Tuinslak

Works for me, except that now (for some unknown reason) eth0 won't work anymore.

eth1 is adsl/wan, can ping outside world and so on, but my eth0 fails to work.

dmesg | grep eth0:

eth0: realtel rtl8139 at blabla

eth0: identified 8139 chip type 'rtl-8139c'

And no "link up" or something.

Now, when starting dhcp (dhcpd -d -f) it gives this error:

receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down.

Any idea why? It used to work before.

I've tried multiple utp cables, hanging it to a switch, hub, and even directly to my powerbook... Nothing changes. It doesn't find any "link up/down". 

eth0 is needed, as this server will be my gateway/router (my modem has bridged ethernet enabled).

----------

## Guybrush

Do you have your network drivers compiled directly into the kernel or installed as modules?

I had the same problem when compiling the network drivers directly into the kernel and using dhcp to set the connection up. After changing my kernel config to compile the drivers as modules and inserting the module into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 fixed the problem.

Perhaps you could give this a try.

----------

## Tuinslak

They are builtin. I'll give it a shot

----------

## ljubo

 *Guybrush wrote:*   

> Do you have your network drivers compiled directly into the kernel or installed as modules?
> 
> I had the same problem when compiling the network drivers directly into the kernel and using dhcp to set the connection up. After changing my kernel config to compile the drivers as modules and inserting the module into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 fixed the problem.
> 
> Perhaps you could give this a try.

 

It helped! Thank you!

I have network drivers compiled as modules, so I really don't know why do I have to have them in  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. I thought that coldplug inserts modules for present hardware?

Now, ADSL connection is up during boot.

Best regards, Ljubo

----------

